
Web Performance Made Simple - DivineTraube
https://medium.com/baqend-blog/web-performance-made-simple-fc61d81d0c0e
======
Yetanfou
1: That was way more than 20 words.

2: HTML

3: OK, add some images if needed. Links if possible, inline only if absolutely
necessary.

4: If you really want the thing to load fast, inline styles as well.

5: Only use scripting if there is no other way to achieve what you want to
achieve.

6: ...but maybe you want to achieve something which your users would be better
off without?

------
Shywim
Not directly on-topic, but since the article mention CDNs: is there any
privacy concerns when using CDNs?

~~~
DivineTraube
With CDNs, there are definitely privacy (and GDPR) concerns, since often the
complete traffic passes through the CDN. And in order to cache, rewrite and
optimize responses, SSL connections are typically terminated in the CDN. And
this implies that the CDN provider processes and potentially sees sensitive
user data in plain text. Due to the distributed nature of CDNs with many edge
locations, one can never be really sure what the exact legal circumstances are
when user data is passed through the CDN nodes in different countries. And
even though CDN providers won't leak user data on purpose, cloud bleed [1] has
shown that this can happen by accident and at massive scale.

This is one of the reasons, why at Baqend we opted for a different approach:
by using Service Workers, we can make sure that as a service provider we will
only see public data. Personally identifiable information like cookies and
sensitive session information does not leave the user's browser. And if you
think about it that makes a lot of sense, since the public data really is what
makes a site fast or slow. User-specific data (e.g., a profile, payment data,
etc.) is hardly ever the cause of performance problems. Nonetheless, we do use
CDNs for public data as they are an indispensable tool to achieve low latency.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloudbleed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloudbleed)

------
danielovichdk
FMP? I laugh so hard at these guys, trying to convince us that its hard to do
web performance.

When it's actually simple as long as (like everything else) it had always
been.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the HN guideline which asks:

"Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something."

If you'd read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and only comment in the spirit of this site, we'd appreciate it.

